# iv done it again,... my new little baby



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

iv done it again,.... iv fallin in love! :lol: meet my new little hammy girl... Buttons!!! :mrgreen:

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... G_5699.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... G_5698.jpg

she is almost all black/gray russian dwarf hamster, and she a chubby little thing! she loses her treats hehe, she is so sweet and i just wanted to share her with you guys!
hope you all have a wonderful Day/Night!


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

beautiful girl she's so sweet ;-)))))))


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwww, she is adorable.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

So cute! it looks like a dark grey version of my friends little sisters hamster poler. He was white, and just as cute. COngrats on ur new pet.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Hehe thanks every one, she is sooo sweet too! she loves to sit in my hands and stuff her little face :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aha, what a sweet little Campbell's! I've had two of that breed and they were very friendly. Right now I've got a Russian WW and she's nice and chunky too. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha, whats your hamsters name LG?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

At the moment I have Dot. There was a Dip, but now... it's literally Dip IN Dot. :? 

I've also got a bajillion mice but they aren't hammies!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry and dip, thats so sad!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oops sorry *about* dip. i need typeing lessons


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

awww! too cute!


----------



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

way to cute i did not know they got that big..but then again i only ever see the tiny ones at the pet store.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Awwww!!! She is gorgeous. 

I love hammies! I don't have one of my own, but my friend has three very sweet ladies.


----------

